# self build.. from a flatbed???!!!



## herecomesbod (Mar 12, 2014)

ok.. my OH is repairing our very rotten van.. now he has ripped it all back and seen how it is built, he is disgusted that they charge what they do for motorhomes! so.. in his infinite wisdom, he has decided that once he gets this one sorted, he wants to buy a flat bed truck and literally 'build' the motorhome onto it! has ANYONE ever done this? is there any websites that i can go and look?! thanks again for everyones help 
(the bloke is a nutter!!!)


----------



## Firefox (Mar 12, 2014)

He would be better off starting with a decent Luton type body. Aluminium construction.Then insulating and fitting that out inside to whatever standard he deems is good 

It won't rot, and you start with a decent watertight and structurally good body which you can inspect to your heart is content before starting,

Doing it from scratch on a flatbed, is reinventing the wheel and runs the risk of all manner of water penetration and structural issues.You can buy a watertight professionally built second hand Luton body for a fraction of the cost of attempting something like that yourself.

(By the way, they charge what they do for motorhomes, because people buy them - it is a market. If you don't think it is worth it, don't buy new)


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 12, 2014)

A lot of Horse boxes are built like this, so why not a Motorhome? Unicat do this... just to inspire you 

http://www.unicat.com/en/


----------



## Teutone (Mar 12, 2014)

some of my friends always build from a flat bed. But threy have the box build by a professional. Not cheap!
models - bimobil von liebe gmbh - wohnmobile reisemobile pickup caravan camping gebrauchte


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm with Firefox,i've done a lot of body modification ,and it makes sense to get a professionally made lightweight aluminium based body and adapt it to suit. it'll cost a sight less and be a better job than the average person can do.

did you know that coach built motorhomes are known by self builders as 'Flimsies'   ?


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 12, 2014)

Our camper van is coach built on top of a Cabstar pick up truck.We love her and you are welcome to have a look next time you are over on the main land.1987 2 litre petrol engine have a look pictures on our profile page.
Cheers
David


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 12, 2014)

herecomesbod said:


> ok.. my OH is repairing our very rotten van.. now he has ripped it all back and seen how it is built, he is disgusted that they charge what they do for motorhomes! so.. in his infinite wisdom, he has decided that once he gets this one sorted, he wants to buy a flat bed truck and literally 'build' the motorhome onto it! has ANYONE ever done this? is there any websites that i can go and look?! thanks again for everyones help
> (the bloke is a nutter!!!)



This type of build is quite common and is used by several companies who offer passenger expeditions. On a smaller scale, I have seen several motorhomes built on a Unimog chassis. Well worth reading John Speed's book Travel Vans: A Book about Caravans - Motorcaravans and their use. It's a thought provoking book covering several different types of build, so well worth a look for anyone contemplating a self build.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 12, 2014)

Teutone said:


> some of my friends always build from a flat bed. But threy have the box build by a professional. Not cheap!
> models - bimobil von liebe gmbh - wohnmobile reisemobile pickup caravan camping gebrauchte



I've seen inside a few Bimobil motorhomes, and they are very good. Like most things in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2014)

Firefox said:


> He would be better off starting with a decent Luton type body. Aluminium construction.Then insulating and fitting that out inside to whatever standard he deems is good
> 
> It won't rot, and you start with a decent watertight and structurally good body which you can inspect to your heart is content before starting,
> 
> ...



You need to consider Galvanic corrosion whenever working with Aluminium. Not a massive problem to get around, but you should be aware if building this way.


----------



## fifthwheel (Mar 12, 2014)

Firefox said:


> He would be better off starting with a decent Luton type body. Aluminium construction.Then insulating and fitting that out inside to whatever standard he deems is good
> 
> It won't rot, and you start with a decent watertight and structurally good body which you can inspect to your heart is content before starting,
> 
> ...



I agree you would be better off with a used body, this was going to be my build method. The biggest problem I had was the fact it will always look like a Luton. I have contacted a couple of companies who sell front and back fiberglass panels but the roof and skirts would still look like a Luton box. I am waiting for one firm to get back re the skirts. I have even thought I would have a go at making my own fiberglass panels, but its a lot of work if you want to do it right. I don't want to rain on the parade but I don't think they will ever look right. I approached a local fiberglass company for a ball park figure to make me the moulds they were talking over £20,000


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2014)

Try these;

Welcome | SBS Enduro 4x4 Expedition Campers


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2014)

Saw a really nice body on a Renault Master a while ago. Fairly low profile, fitted to cab nicely, not like typical luton.  Had walk through to cab, single side door and double doors at back. Looked perfect for a conversion. May have been a Initial cleaning van or Rentokil. Shame I didn't take a picture.

Anyway, bodywork was done by Wessex.


----------



## hextal (Mar 12, 2014)

I think it all comes down to three main factors:-

How much time you have available,
how much cash you have available,
and how practical you are.

From what i've seen, getting a pre built van, ambulance, horsebox etc will be cheaper than buying a flatbed and getting a custom box built (though if money is no object then fair enough).  You could do it yourself, but i'd certainly put that into the 'advanced' category and you'd need some specialist kit and a lot of room/help.


An option that a few pro builds have done recently is to take a panel van but bin off the side load door and rear doors and replace with fabricated elements much more like on a 'flimsy'- as side load doors are noisy and kinda annoying (especially after the 3rd attempt to slam it closed at 1 in the morning).

No arguments here on the costs being charged for the pro builds and the iffy quality of many of them.

I'd say if you want the best build quality and something best tailored to you go the self build route.

If you are wanting something that you can use for a few years then flog relatively easily then a pro build may be a better option.




_
Go for the self build - you know you want to_


----------



## Randonneur (Mar 12, 2014)

Something I've seen a few times is a whole caravan body grafted on to a chassis and the cab end moulded over to create a walk through.

I've even seen one of these on an old Talbot pick up chassis with a generator under the bonnet in the spare wheel space.


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Mar 12, 2014)

If using a Luton for the base vehicle, isn't there a problem with creating a walk-through from the cab to the living area? I don't know how the gap between the 2 areas could be made waterproof.


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2014)

it's not too difficult to create a crawlthrough on a luton body,some bodies are already walk through, or a bigger overcab area could be built on one like this IVECO DAILY 2.3 GRP WALKTHROUGH BOX CAB CHASSIS MOBILE SHOP CAMPER CATERING VAN | eBay


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2014)

n brown said:


> it's not too difficult to create a crawlthrough on a luton body,some bodies are already walk through, or a bigger overcab area could be built on one like this IVECO DAILY 2.3 GRP WALKTHROUGH BOX CAB CHASSIS MOBILE SHOP CAMPER CATERING VAN | eBay



Or if the cab and box are seperate, bellows type fittings are available (similar to the ones between train carriages).


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2014)

wish I'd known that I used an inner tube screwed to battens !


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 12, 2014)

A few years ago I used a Ford A-series chassis cab, stretched the chassis by about  2ft 6ins and fitted a 16 ft caravan body with an added cab over sleep area built in aly, fitted aly skirts about 2ft wide from rear of cab to rear of caravan body with rear arches cut out, to mask the overhang of body.I had to build a 1 x 1 steel box section frame inside the body to stop it flopping about.Not easy unless you have advanced metalwork skills! I wouldnt do it again, too much hassle!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2014)

n brown said:


> it's not too difficult to create a crawlthrough on a luton body,some bodies are already walk through, or a bigger overcab area could be built on one like this IVECO DAILY 2.3 GRP WALKTHROUGH BOX CAB CHASSIS MOBILE SHOP CAMPER CATERING VAN | eBay



Thats perfect for a conversion.


----------



## cornishlad (Mar 12, 2014)

recent discussion over on the self build motor caravanning club forum...http://sbmcc.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=41416


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 12, 2014)

Build it as a demountable, very simple to do, fit telescopic legs, pneumatic, hydraulic or hand drolic, then just drop the camper bit off when not in use and use the truck for whatever purpose.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Mar 12, 2014)

Have a look how this guy created the body on his truck

Going Bush 

I would start with a flatbed and build or have built a body and will do on my next truck , I too have seen the construction and materials in a coach built camper

No wonder our brethren over on the self build forum call coachbuilds 'flimsies' cos thats what they are

Rich


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 12, 2014)

i think here is where you start ,under 8 grand on ebay no 221334506189 and some picks,mr brown will like this.


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2014)

I do like a big body ! loads of scope,nice width,probably comes with heating,leisure batteries,rooflights,insulation etc, very easy fitout !


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2014)

*summing up ?*

I would say,making a camper from a flatbed up seems a little foolhardy ,unless making a specialist vehicle. definitely makes sense to convert an existing body


----------



## Deadsfo (Mar 12, 2014)

Robmac said:


> You need to consider Galvanic corrosion whenever working with Aluminium. Not a massive problem to get around, but you should be aware if building this way.



You only have to look at a Land Rover Defender to see the effect ,paint bubbles off and ally goes white and powdery and ends up with holes in it,why oh why do they not just have a look how the Aerospace industry do it where all dissimilar  materials are protected from each other so no Galvonic or electrilytic action occurs


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Mar 16, 2014)

In with mark on this one with a hint if Firefox why re invent the wheel. A lwb panel. Are a good option but they can be a little cramped for long term full time use as if you measure the square meter if space compared to a coach built a class I bet it's about 30 percent more . The other option is a low profile Luton style that you see out n about in the m ways mainly used by insulation companies as they still have 3.5 tonne limits . Theses type of vehicles have not been out ling so will still be expensive . As mark said initial and rental Jill go good Luton type walk through which are good for conversation as they can be done quite stealth looking


----------



## Kiwi in Europe (Mar 16, 2014)

Teutone said:


> some of my friends always build from a flat bed. But threy have the box build by a professional. Not cheap!
> models - bimobil von liebe gmbh - wohnmobile reisemobile pickup caravan camping gebrauchte



As you can see from my avatar, I've got a Bimobil. As said, Wonderful, but not cheap.


----------



## Byronic (Mar 16, 2014)

n brown said:


> I would say,making a camper from a flatbed up seems a little foolhardy ,unless making a specialist vehicle. definitely makes sense to convert an existing body



I'd agree with that, also having the interior width a minimum of 2m gives you the scope to have full length transverse bed(s) and therefore greater choice of layouts. My own panel van possibly the largest model available is 1.89m clear width, not quite enough unless you're a shortarse of course.
Also worth noting that just sticking a body of some description directly on to a ladder chassis without well thought out vibration isolation is usually not a good idea.


----------

